# DPReview Review of the R6



## Aussie shooter (Jul 17, 2020)

Not sure if this was already on the site but just saw the DPReview of the R6. Very positive overall. Very few drawbacks.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for the link. The footage from the R5 looks like it has some really nice colours.. R6 samples aren't bad either


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for posting this link.


----------

